# MS Word - Auto insert current date not working



## naifa8139 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, it is a neat feature MS Word has. When you type the month first 4 letters, it will prompt to insert the month by pressing Enter key. After that if you press the space bar, it will prompt to insert date by pressing Enter key. However, some of my computers lost that feature. It will insert the month by pressing Enter key, but if you press the Space bar, it will not prompt to insert the date. If you press Enter, it advanced to the next line. I have checked, Show AutoComplete suggestions box was being check. 

Did I miss out something? I couldn't figure out why some work and some don't. All of them are using the same OS, WinXP, MS Office 2003 and same version. I hope someone out there know how to fix this problem. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## birdog63 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am also experiencing the same issue. Is there a fix?

Thanks


----------



## naifa8139 (Jan 9, 2007)

No, I think one of the Office 2003 updates changed it. The only way to insert the date is by using the Help topic as follow:

Automatically insert the current date 

Type the first four characters of the current date. 
For example, type febr for February. Microsoft Word displays the current month: "February." 

Press ENTER to insert the month, and then type some more of the current date, such as a space, the day of the month, and a comma. Word displays the current date — for example, "February 13, 2002" or "13 February 2002."

Press ENTER to insert the entire date. 
Note If the current date is not displayed, you may need to turn on the AutoComplete feature. On the Insert menu, point to AutoText, and then click AutoText. Select the Show AutoComplete suggestions check box.


----------

